# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Как впаривают троянов

## SDA

Для тех кто недавно в сети статья с одного из хакерских форумов:


Так исторически сложилось, что трояны содержатся в исполняемых файлах. Ровно, как и все остальные, не такие ужасные проги. И увидев sex.exe, я ничуть не смущался, полагая, что в файле находится очень ценная программа. А что за программа? Этим вопросом задавались многие хацкеры, пытавшиеся меня поиметь. Для них сообщу, что меня очень интересовали проги с различными волшебными возможностями, среди которых было немало хакерских. Разберемся по порядку.

Нюки. Атака на отказ - одно из совершеннейших явлений хакинга. Вот и мне захотелось получить софт, запустив который, я смогу расправляться со злодеями, выкинув их из сети. И встретив обещание "Супер нюк убивает любую систему", обязательно скачивал предлагаемый файл.

Файл: NUKE2000.EXE

Крякер паролей. Ламерам тоже хочется чего-нибудь похакать. Они тоже люди. Вот и я нашел как-то ПО для взлома любого сервера или любого пользователя сети. Там было такое обещание: "Введите адрес сервера и через 2-3 минуты вы получите все содержащиеся пароли". Вот мне и захотелось что-нибудь взломать этой программой. Для хака обычного юзера там прилагался дополнительный модуль, описанный хацкерами так: "Введите IP адрес жертвы, и вы сможете получить пароль от Интернета, а если пожелаете - можете испортить компьютер или отключить его от сети".

Файл: PASSWORDHACK.EXE 

Генератор. Я как-то слышал про кардеров, и мне тоже захотелось получать товары по кредитной карте, не заплатив ни копейки. Тогда я стал искать генераторы номеров. Но находил только левые какие-то. Совсем обыскался, пока не обнаружил новый ген. Его автор сообщал следующее: "Теперь вы можете получать номера кредитных карт системы VISA в любом количестве, причем полученные номера будут исключительно рабочими, и вы сможете производить покупки в онлайн магазинах". Вот такой чудо-генератор.

Файл: GENERATOR.EXE

Другой генератор. С недавних пор стало модно вводить оплату за Инет по карточкам, например, как у МТУ, Ситилайна, РОЛ, ОРЦ. На покупаемой карточке находятся ключ и код, которые требуется ввести для получения доступа. Только я подумал, что можно эти номера генерировать, как мне попался такой нужный инструмент:

"С новой программой вы сможете получить постоянный доступ в сеть Интернет, получив сгенеренные коды". Всего было несколько программ, рассчитанных под каждого провайдера. Я скачал и запустил все. 

Файл: MTUPASSWORD.EXE

Ускорители. Как-то мне предложили скачать ускоритель браузера, позволяющий работать в 5 раз быстрее! Но я не поверил, т.к. знал, что настолько сильно ускорить соединение нельзя. Я был уверен, что можно максимально достигнуть ускорения вдвое или втрое. И нашел реально работающий ускоритель: "Вам не надоело дожидаться загрузки страниц в браузере? Хватит. Теперь с помощью 

SPEED браузер будет работать в 3 раза быстрее!!!". Но что-то ускорения я не почувствовал и стал искать модемный акселератор. И нашел специальный девайс, позволяющий соединяться на скорости 115 КБ в сек! Это быстрее, чем на выделенке, представляешь! Человек, предложивший мне эксклюзивно протестировать новинку, объяснил это новое явление так:

"В условиях российских телефонных сетей работать в Интернет практически невозможно. Требуется корректировка и фильтрация сигналов. Учитывая множественные просьбы и заявления пользователей Интернет, оборонной промышленностью был разработан радикально новый метод очистки телефонных сетей, заключенный в небольшую программу. Теперь вы сможете значительно ускорить работу в Интернет, достигнув небывалого качества связи - 115 КБ/С.". От таких предложения не отказываются.

Файл: SPEED.EXE, FASTMODEM.EXE

Защита. Ну, кому бы ни хотелось почувствовать себя в безопасности? Я - не исключение, и почувствовав опасность со стороны хакеров, стал заниматься своей обороной. Например, я очень боялся за свой компьютер в период Милленниума. Ты же сам, наверное, слышал про всякие вирусы, активизирующиеся с наступлением 2000 года. Не стоит забывать и о проблеме 2000-ого года, которой я опасался не менее. И, видно, были услышаны мои молитвы - прислали под Новый год мне исправитель проблемы 2000. Кажется, из кампании Negrosoft, для устранения проблемы в их операционной системе Walls 98 и Walls NT. Проблему я устранил, но опасения относительно вирусов не пропали. Наверно, так и сейчас бы боялся, кабы ни получил патч от вирусов "Лариса" и "Вынь чих". Установив защиту от вирей, я попросил выслать мне защиту от вируса Happy, но мне так и не ответили.  Очевидно пишут эксклюзивную защищалку для меня! 

Файл: BUG2000.EXE, ANTIVIRUS.EXE

Разгон. Это что-то из серии ускорения, но нечто более железное. Однажды я прознал про такое понятие, как "разгон", позволяющее увеличить скорость работы за компом в несколько раз! Но, как мне объяснили, надо лазать внутрь машины и еще что-то крутить в биосе. Это отстой, и для более простого решения я обнаружил девайс, с помощью которого можно сделать из моего P200 - P3 450! 

Файл: UPGRADE.EXE


Женщины

Так уж повелось, что я увлекся сетевыми знакомствами и в определенный момент времени предлагал обменяться с девушкой фотками. Относительно моих фотографий - промолчу, т.к. это тебе не интересно. Куда более затейливы девочки инетчицы, со своими фотками. Стал я замечать, что девки сами стали давать... пардон, давать фотки. Поначалу я их брал и запускал, но потом, поняв подвох, стал настороженно относиться к столь темпераментным дамам. Короче, меня разводили более грамотно - кормили разговорами в течение минут 20, пока я ни доходил до нужной кондиции и сам ни просил фоту. Отсюда вывод, что на слишком быстрые предложения лицезреть мордаху новой знакомой не обязательно поведется ламак типа меня. Потом я узнал, что злодей, который давал мне вредоносные программы под видом фотки, параллельно так же общался еще с 5-ю такими же чайниками, как я.

Однажды мне предложили запустить файл foto.exe. Но даже несмотря на мою компьютерную неграмотность, я не повелся на это дело: какого, спрашивается, хрена фотки стали паковать в исполняемые файлы? Ну, мне и объяснили, что это самораспаковывающийся архив, который даме сделал старший братик, чтобы арх весил меньше. И что самое интересное - такое объяснение я получил чуть ли ни от трех "девиц", дававших foto.exe. Потом смотреть фотки стало интересней, т.к. они стали находиться в загадочном варианте - foto.jpg.............................exe. И весили порядка 30К. Бывало и так, что после запуска фотки у меня выскакивало сообщения об ошибке или вообще ничего не было.  После моего вопроса девицы обычно исчезали, и у аськи загорался красный цветочек. Не судьба, видать. 

А как-то ко мне в аську залезла такая любвеобильная дама, что предложила взглянуть на ее чудное личико из файла весом в 500К. "Наверно, в ней столько любви и страсти", - подумал я, и закачал файл sexylena.bmp...................exe. Кабы это был файл в JPG, то ни в жизнь не поверил бы, а тут БМП, славящийся своей изрядной толщиной. Запустив, никакой особой любви не получил: на фотке был негр с надетым чехлом на половой инструмент.  Шутница попалась. Как попалась, так и исчезла через 5 минут, сказав, что пошла почту проверять. До сих пор оттуда не вернулась.  Тогда я понял, что надо опасаться женщин с подозрительной излишней сексуальностью: редко встретишь настоящую девушку, что после 5 минут общения начинает вдаваться в интимные подробности и кидать фотку с названием sex или mypussy. Но вот как-то мне предложили поглядеть на некое чудо с названием porno.exe. Как водится, спросив о происхождении исполняемого файла, я получил убедительный ответ - это скринсейвер с эротическими фото




Но потом у меня со счета у провайдера ежемесячно стало списывать порядка 300-500$, и я стал экономить, и вместо прежних 40 минут в день выходил в Инет на полчаса. И вместо аськи прибег к услугам служб знакомств онлайн, таких как fortune.ru, kiss.ru, dating.ru. Где оставлял свое объявление с предложением к знакомству. Писем было не так много, как я ожидал, но вот фоток пришло прилично: наверно, я такой красивый был, что мне с первого же письма фотку кинули.  Тут приходили все те же photo.jpg..........................exe, с комментариями типа: "Мои откровенные фотографии только для тебя. Пожалуйста, когда посмотришь фотки, обязательно напиши мне или перешли своим друзьям. Целую". Вот как лихо завернула! Но мне не понравился такой момент: письмо этого содержания и наполнения пришло не только мне, но и еще 20 мужикам, занесенным в раздел Carbon Copy.
Продолжение следует.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Нашел продолжение:
Наш начинающий хакер приобрел опыта и дает советы по социальной инженерии(проще говоря как развести). Ведь защита это только бездушные проги

Каждый из вас, конечно же, знает что такое троян и как им пользоваться, но вот беда, каждый раз приходится задумываться под каким предлогом впарить глупому юзерю нашего пони. С одним из хороших способов я тебя и познакомлю, которым я себе когда-то зарабатывал бесплатный нэт.


Ну во-первых, сначала определимся с нашей пони. Я рекомендую Lamer`s Dead (далее LD), т.к. у него не только отличный фейс на русском, но и ешо возможности удалённого администрирования. Так, например, если жертва не кэширует пароли, то впарив коня, через несколько дней, соединившись с ним ты можешь прочесть офф-лайн клавиши и узнать его кровные. Но если тебя он не устраивает по каким либо причинам, то бери другой (на момент написания этой статьи LD стал определятся АVP, что очень меня разочаровало ).


Ну теперь приступаем… Сначала генерим сервак коня и переименовываем в setup.exe. Ну во-первых, самым популярным и занимающий мало время запрос на пересылку при знакомстве – фото. Но вот беда, фотка бывает jpg или gif, но не как не exe – и это нам портит всю музыку. Но если у вас хорошая фантазия, то вы быстро можете придумать псевдоправдивую историю, про то почему вы отсылаете не jpg, а exe файл. Если нет, то я поделюсь своей. А звучит она так: я проучилась( -ась, т.к. в чате приходится прикидываться бабой) в профессиональной школе 3D Studio Max (далее 3Д Макс) 5 лет и спроектировала своё лицо в 3D, затем запаковала в архив вместе со специальным вьювером и всё положила в файл установки setup.exe, а отсканированной фотки нету. Вот такая наивная история, но ламосы на неё клют как Гомер на пиво!


Дальше надо найти путний чат где ты можешь открыть свой полигон и промышлять «тухлой рыбой». Ну дело твоё, но я бы порекомендовал

Дальше, нужно выбрать какой-нить бабский ник. Вот я выбрал Girl in black и ко мне липли ламосы со своим идиотским вопросом «почему ты в чёрном?». Идём дальше – входим в чат. Тут придется забыть на то время пока ты здесь, что ты пацан и куль хацкер, объясняю: пацан, потому что если будешь бабой в чате – больше будет «покупателей тухлятины», а куль хацкер, потому что если будешь всех затыкать своими заумными фразами, то тя быстро раскусят. Веди себя так, как ты вёл себя когда первый раз сел в сеть. Далее поздоровайся со всеми. Если тебе не ответят взаимностью хоть 2 человека, то скажи что все в этом чате невежды – тебя должны поприветствовать хотя бы ещё 2 чела. Если и это не помогло, то тебе придётся самому выбирать жертву: лучше выбирать не сильно замудрёные, например, Егор Летов или Джимбо… Далее начинайте знакомство: как звать, сколько лет, где живёшь и всё такое. Во время разговора, можете поинтересоваться его провайдером, но так, невзначай. Затем, когда разговор дойдёт до внешности, тут надо действовать наверняка. После того как у вас попросят фотку, не кривите душой, а сразу (лучше в привате) расскажите свою наипечальнейшую историю обучения в проф. школе. 



А теперь элемент, который вы должны обязательно сказать, вот пример беседы: «Понимаешь, я проучилась в профессиональной школе 3Д Макс и смоделировала своё лицо в 3Д, и запаковала в архив со спец. вьювером. Там всё просто, что даже ламер разберётся. Тебе отсылать?» Вот именно эта фраза «там всё просто, что даже ламер разберётся» и является главной, объясняю: сам юзверь получив сообщение задумается» «я же не ламер – разберусь» и, забывая про самые примитивные элементы собственной безопасности, соглашается, а именно этого нам и надо! Далее отправляете и живёте на кодах счастливо и долго. Но попадаются и такие, кто не верит – это, так сказать, «продвинутые» юзвери, которые качают про всю эту лабуду с троянами. Но и против них у нас тоже есть оружие (или вернее было). До недавнего времени LD умела «фиксить» AVP и она его не замечала, но былые времена не вернуть и теперь увы, этот мастдай его видит, но будем надеятся, что скоро последуют обновления для нашего пони и LD себе вернёт былую славу «неуловимого коня». И строя на этой «невидимости», сценарий впаривания я скажу, что если ламак вам не поверит, то вы можете обиженно сказать: «так значит ты мне не веришь! Ну, давай, проверяй, проверь его на вирусы! Раз ты МНЕ не веришь, то хоть ему антивируске поверишь!» Когда он её проверит и обломается, то начнёт извинятся, но вы его прощайте не сразу, ну а там по случаю. Кстати, после того как вы отправили фотку – обязательно попросите его фотку, т.к. если этого не сделать, то возникнут подозрения, что вы никакая не «тёлка с большими грудями» и начнёт скрупулезно искать нашего трояшу – поверьте мне, он его может найти. Да к тому же если он тебе её отошлёт, то ты можешь отпечатать её и повесить на свою «доску ламеров» и показать друганам. Ешо, после того как дело сделано – не бросай его сразу, иначе вызовешь массу подозрения! Лучше ешо немного понавешивать ему лапши на его большие уши, где весят уже килограммы. В общем вот те в руки сценарий впаривания exe файла.


Если ты до сих пор не понял, что надо делать, то я размещаю ниже один из примеров разговора, но повторяю, не надо идти по «линейке» – нужно импровизировать в зависимости от обстоятельств и ламачности жертвы.

Приложение:
Реалтаймовское знакомство с NN:
Girt in black: Привет.
NN: Хай!
Girt in black: Давай знакомиться?
NN: Давай! 
Girt in black: Я Марина
NN: Алексей, оч приятно!
Girt in black: Мне тоже
NN: А ты откуда?
Girt in black: Я из Омска, а ты?
NN: А я из Красноярска
Girt in black: М-да, далековато, но думаю это нам не помешает!
NN: Согласен!
Girt in black: А сколько те лет?
NN: 19, а тебе?
Girt in black: Мне 18 
NN: А у тя есть фотка?
Girt in black: Вообще то есть, но я решила отойти от всеобщих стандартов. 
NN: В смысле?
Girt in black: Ну понимаешь, я проучилась в школе профессионального моделирования на 3D Studio Max и я смоделировала своё лицо в 3Д, и запаковала его со специальным вьювером в архив.
NN: Но у меня нет 3D Studio Max.
Girt in black: Да нет, ты не понял. Там есть вьювер для моей модели и он вместе с моей фоткой там запакован. Там всё просто, что даже ламер разберётся! Так тебе отправлять?
NN: Да конечно
Girt in black: Говори свой мэйл
NN: ________
Girt in black: А ты мне свою фотку отошлёшь?
NN: не, у меня её нету.
Girt in black: Жаль. Ну всё отправила.
NN: Ой, чо то не работает!
Girt in black: Как не работает? 
NN: Пишет чо то не понятное.
Girt in black: Странно, у всех загружается
NN: Блин.
Girl in black: Да, плохо, ну не расстраивайся.
NN: А ты где учися?
Girt in black: да ты всё равно не знаешь, но раз тебе интересно то в ПРГК
NN: М-дя… ясно
Girt in black: Ох, ладно я побежала – время выходит. Пока.
NN: Ну пока

Ну вот вроде и весь сценарий удачного впаривания 

Для безопасного серфинга будьте внимательны начинающие юзеры!
Предлагаю поделиться примерами опытных участников, для ликбеза начинающим.

----------

